# Service outfit favorite....



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I would like to hear what you guys use for a service rig. A pickup with box full of stuff, a service box on a pickup? Maybe a 2 ton truck with a crane? I am tired of working out of a pickup and was thinking about a service trailer? Never enough stuff for the breakdown and I don't like driving the shop all over. Like an enclosed trailer or an old stock trailer so things can be inside. Tell me some ideas on what you like to have on board?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I carry all my tools in the back seat of my pickup and a toolbox in the bed. Carry spare tires in back of pickup. It sucks. Want to get an enclosed trailer so I can have everything plus leave it at job site. Trailer would also hold a motorcycle so I don't have to rely on somebody to run me around and a place to sleep if I don't want to drive home. With the trailer I could drive a car back and forth and save $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and not worry about not having tools. Last year I put my welder/generator, air compressor, and a tool box on my small trailer. Kind of my start of a service trailer.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a f350 with a gooseneck flatbed. It has built in boxes on both sides of the bed. On one side I keep jumper cables and misc. stuff and on the other I keep my straps and 2 bottle jacks. On the bed I have a 90 gallon fuel tank, air compressor, and a Montezuma tool box. I keep my power tools in the cab to protect them.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/17765-service-trucks-for-haying-operation/?hl=truck#entry81480


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Lane, I sure like the idea. You just have a flatbed on the pickup? I use a 24' flatbed trailer now with a 500 gal tank. It is nice to have the deck to walk on to fuel. I sure have been looking for one of those Montezuma boxes. They just don't give them away!


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

1586 I am sure glad to know I am no the only one who stays on site! I finally found a Honda 70 that I move with. Look like a clown in my coveralls in the fall when I am moving dirt machinery!


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

MT mine is mounted on my truck. I have a portable welder/generator I can sit on the back if needed. With all of the cordless tools available now there's not a whole lot of need for electricity for repairs. I can refuel from the ground with the tank reaching across the bed. The only thing I have to get on the bed for is to crank the air compressor or to hook up a trailer.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

We bought a service truck a few years ago. Investment that was well work the money...all tools and regular parts in it, compressor, fuel tank, etc etc. Definitely would be a PITA during the summer without it. Here's a pic of it.





  








New barn




__
PaCustomBaler


__
Dec 16, 2014


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

A golf cart with bed on the back. Anything much more and it's time to call the nearby independent farm mechanic.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Grateful, hahaha! I hear you on the bed part. A short knap can do wonders. Some projects a guy is better off to walk away and come back to, or get a different set of eyes to look.

Pa what kind of money do you have in your setup? I just don't like driving all the stuff around. May end up doing it though. Did you get a crane also? My pickup tank is cracked out from the pump wobbling on the gravel roads. Hauling the fuel is probably the biggest thing I don't like to cart around.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh man, hopefully we'll never figure it out haha. I'd hate to know. I believe the truck was around 8800, maybe 14k or 15k with the all the rest?


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

We use the rock box on the front of our White for jacks and larger things. Then, we keep a toolbox on the baler and one on the side of the tractor. If it's worse than that, we're coming home anyways.


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

PaCustomBaler said:


> We bought a service truck a few years ago. Investment that was well work the money...all tools and regular parts in it, compressor, fuel tank, etc etc. Definitely would be a PITA during the summer without it. Here's a pic of it.


That is awesome! I hate when we can't find something.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

View attachment 3831
I could not go without my c-7500 service truck , when we are busy it is our lifeline to keep everything up an running.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> 021.JPGI could not go without my c-7500 service truck , when we are busy it is our lifeline to keep everything up an running.


Where is the kitchen sink on that?

Pretty sure from what I see everything else is covered.

Nice rig.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

panhandle9400 said:


> 021.JPGI could not go without my c-7500 service truck , when we are busy it is our lifeline to keep everything up an running.


That is a nice outfit. I can only dream to have a setup like that.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We used an extra 2 axle trailer and mounted a Miller Pro 300 Cat welder, Honda air, Montezuma boxes etc. It has a canopy to keep the sun off...our buds call it the "barge"!


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

azmike said:


> We used an extra 2 axle trailer and mounted a Miller Pro 300 Cat welder, Honda air, Montezuma boxes etc. It has a canopy to keep the sun off...our buds call it the "barge"!


I have always going to make me a swing out patio type umbrella that can go over work site , mount it on my service rig. I seen the pipeliners that came through on a 30'' line most of them had them to help shade them .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

F-550 crewcab 4x4. Every tool box overflowing. I went through my boxes this winter and eliminated some things. 
More worried about the service truck needing service than the equipment..


----------

